# outlook 2007 - Portable



## 12345 (Nov 6, 2004)

*hi every body ,,,

where can i get outlook 2007 portable ??

please i want this program very much....

thanks,,,,*​


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Outlook 2007 portable? Do you mean one that would be used for a Windows Mobile device? Typically that is provided on the disks that you may have received with your phone or it has been preloaded on there. You might want to check here for more information.


----------



## 12345 (Nov 6, 2004)

thank you my brother

i mean computer's program

i have office 2007 portable:

word, excel, powerpoint, picture manger, clip organizer, office diagnostics and MSACCESS ,,,,, only !!!

i want outlook

where can i get it?


and thank you for your time


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

He's talking about Warez stuff


----------



## 12345 (Nov 6, 2004)

that's what i mean


----------



## 12345 (Nov 6, 2004)

may i know where can i get it?

Thank U more & more,,,

^
Up
^

Please help me

who's can give me Micosoft Office Basic 2007 or any MS office 2007 product has outlook?

i want it,, please

Where can i download this program,,,,

plzzzzzzzzz

help me

Help me my brothers

i need the program

who's can give me its link?

i am not need all the office package,, i need only outlook,, where can i get it

please help me

i need it very much

am i in a wrong forum?

if true, where can i go?


^^^
up
^^^



^^^
up
^^^​
please help me

i want it quickly

thanks

^^^ ^^^ up ^^^ ^^^

Please my brothers

help me

ًWhy didn't U help me?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

by continuously replying to yourself, you are making it less likely someone will help you since everyone who helps looks at post count to see if it looks like help is being given.

To answer your question, I do not believe there is a portable version of outlook. If there is, you can purchase it at microsofts website as you can with all their other software.


----------



## 12345 (Nov 6, 2004)

sry, but my account has been used by someone else.. i never posted these stuff, someone must off used my account or something


----------



## CoolMagma (Oct 24, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> He's talking about Warez stuff


portable mean cracked

wherUcUmFrom?

Mod edit: this is a 2008 thread, no need to resurrect it.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You won't find help for cracked software here, it's against the forum rules.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It is against TSF rules to give assistance with illegal activity, including pirated software..

It is important for all members to take time out to have a read of our rules. A link to them is on every page.

It all helps to keep the high quality of the extensive knowledge base at TSF.

With the above said, please enjoy the forum. 

This post is closed


----------

